

Ash HN: anyone that did constraint programming in Ruby? - aledalgrande

I need to do that for a project of mine and, apart from reviewing the theory from uni slides, I&#x27;m wondering if there is any nice library to work with constraint programming in Ruby.<p>Thanks
======
flou
Seems like you are looking for design-by-contract in Ruby. There is actually a
gem for this called contracts :
[http://egonschiele.github.io/contracts.ruby/](http://egonschiele.github.io/contracts.ruby/)

